# Reversing Camera 2010 Tracker



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Had a double din media unit fitted at a show some time ago, changing van so refitting original single din unit.

Cannot get the reversing camera to work all else was very straightforward once I'd sorted the modified cable ends.

I have a spare red wire fitted with a male spade connector which according to the wiring connector diagram on the radio label connects "To Reverse Gear Control Switch" but I cannot find anything to connect it to with a female spade connector? Could be it was also changed by the installer

Can anyone offer any advice!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

StewartJ said:


> Can anyone offer any advice!


I dunno much but recently read that you connect it to the reversing light.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I think your looking for something that doesn't exist.....the spade connector probably doesn't exist and its just a wire and you have to put a spade connector on it.

That's how I read your question.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Perhaps I could have worded it better, the wire in question comes out the back of the radio and I stress "I'm guessing as its marked "reverse gear control" it needs connecting to a wire that operates a relay for the reverse camera circuit when reverse is selected? 

Maybe I'm barking up the wrong tree but it worked perfectly prior to removing the double din unit, now nothing!!!


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

I believe that that wire (the one marked reverse gear control) needs a 'live' connection for it to work........ie a wire comes off your reverse gear at some point from bulb to gearbox (depending how it was done) which in turn makes that wire live to turn on the camera.

It sounds like because the double din is obviously a different stereo you may need a different lead/s to connect it to this new (well old) stereo......for the camera to work.

Sorry but I am guessing as I don't know how it was previously connected.

Pics would be good if you can.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Sargent Electrical would be the guys to talk to


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

bigcats30 said:


> Pics would be good if you can.


Couple of pics attached one of wiring label on radio casing other of wiring loom the red wire at left if the one in question


----------

